# Meet Otto (Gottiline)



## GottilineOtto (Dec 27, 2012)

He's 11 weeks he's the blue pit I'm taking him to crop his ears as soon as he's 12 weeks what do you guys think?














Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is a cutie! And so is the rottie! I have a soft spot for those


----------



## GottilineOtto (Dec 27, 2012)

Yea my rottie is only 9 weeks and he's already as big as my pit he's going to be bigger than my pit actually

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Both are yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute pups!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh my that pup is soo cute. I bet he's going to grow up to be a great dog. He's not a "pit bull" though. He's an American Bully completely different breed well that is if you have a pedigree.


----------



## GottilineOtto (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh ok I sent in his paperwork thru ukc so ill see exactly what he is when I get them back

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Cute pup , UKC papers will say american pit bull terrier just to let you know but that does not mean that is what he is. Looks to be american bully especially if he is gotti like you said. You can post up his ped when you get it if you want and we can help break down exactly what you have if you want 
What style of crop you going to do on him?


----------



## GottilineOtto (Dec 27, 2012)

Yea it said it on the registration form that's what confuses me. That sounds good to me I'm anxious to find out. 
Well in stuck between short crop or show crop.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey what are u feedin ur pup? Im trying to figure what food i wanna get or my pup

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you can go between the two sizes that is my personal fav for most dogs. Called a medium crop it is really just between a short and show.


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

I think the show crop would look good. Or just leave the ears and let them hang. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GottilineOtto (Dec 27, 2012)

Yea I saw a post of nothing but ear crops and I like that medium one but I saw about bell or no bell lol so now I'm stuck on that.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if you take a look around the forum or in that crop thread you can find the style you like then just message the owner and ask what style it was. Or take pics in to your vet of crops you like to show him what you mean.


----------



## GottilineOtto (Dec 27, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> if you take a look around the forum or in that crop thread you can find the style you like then just message the owner and ask what style it was. Or take pics in to your vet of crops you like to show him what you mean.


Hey thanks I didn't think about messaging the owners but I have a few pics to show my vet as well

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

